

Googleallready.com - No I don't want Google in language X. - trezor
http://www.googleallready.com/

======
delackner
This isn't a problem for me on the pc, but on the iPhone, sometimes I want to
kill someone it is so annoying. Even though the OS itself is totally language-
localized, there is no setting to choose the language of the built-in google
search in safari, and it always ends up searching in Japanese for me.

OK, so let's make a bookmark to a localized google. Hey, there is a built-in
main-page bookmark to Google! Which you cannot edit.

So you have to jump through so many hoops that I just grit my teeth while a
search for "widget-342 review" returns 10 pages in japanese that all contain
the word "review" in katakana. Sometimes the small-mindedness of these half-
baked localizations is extremely annoying, all the more so because I know the
engineers that wrote it have almost certainly NEVER tested their code except
as "US English, operating on a US network".

------
pwim
I don't get why Google doesn't respect the Accept-Language header. Even though
my Firefox is sending this as en, I get redirected to google.co.jp. Is there a
reason why most sites ignore this header and favour ip range based
redirection?

------
sounddust
You can use <http://www.google.com/ncr> if you don't want localisation..

~~~
trezor
By using that, you wouldn't exactly be making a statement against all this
bullshit localization and forced redirection to local sites, with results in
local languages preferred to the stuff I'm _actually_ searching for.

If I wanted to go to www.gooogle.MYCOUNTRYCODE I would have gone there, and
not www.google.com. The fact that google seems to forget these settings
between Firefox sessions as well pissed me off enough to just set this up.

I guess I'm a stubborn bastard that way, but I thought others might enjoy the
service too. It comes neatly with a opensearch provider to replace google so
that it's next to no work doing the switch.

On a privacy plus side, this is a google-proxy which sends out none of your
confidential data and requires no cookies, and hence leaves your search
anonymized, although that is more of a side-effect than any specifically
desired feature on my part.

------
yan
I guess people make spelling mistakes when they're frustrated by
localizations.

~~~
trezor
Indeed. Should be registered with the proper spelling
(<http://googlealready.com>) now.

------
msie
So, somebody was pissed off by Google's already spartan search UI and tried to
create a slightly more spartan UI?

